# What frame will fit a H series engine



## sallen (Sep 17, 2018)

I recently picked up a H series whizzer motor. It came with a late 40's early 50's western auto 26" bike. Will the engine fit this frame or should I try and get another frame? Also, what are the best frames for these Whizzer bikes?  Thanks Steve


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 17, 2018)

the best bicycle frames for whizzer motors are Schwinn  post war cantilever, whizzer recommended them but roadmaster and a few other others made special bikes made for whizzer motors, a spring fork is highly recommended, whizzer started making there own cantilever  frames in 1948 (pacemakers) and Schwinn sued them for patent infringement and won , whizzer then paid royalty's to Schwinn on every frame they made .., do you have a picture of your frame ?


----------



## sallen (Sep 17, 2018)

here is a pic of my bike.. I mounted engine and the clutch pulley rubs the frame.  thought maybe another frame would be better and what can i do and still use this one?


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 17, 2018)

that's a CWC frame same as a roadmaster I have used them on whizzers and see no reason not to use it, the pulley needs to have a spacer/washer behind it to clear frame, good luck with your project..


----------



## Thurman (Sep 18, 2018)

whizzerbug is exactly right. H motors fit nicely in Roadmaster frames. If the clutch arm rubs on it, it will rub on any frame. The spacer is the best way to go. I have seen some slightly cut away arms, but I wouldn't go too far with that.


----------



## sallen (Sep 18, 2018)

Is the roadmaster a CWC frame? Also, what about a cantilever frame. Are these good for whizzer motors?  thanks Steve


----------



## sallen (Sep 18, 2018)

I looked at a cantilever frame from the 90's today.  I've heard these are good for whizzer's


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2018)

Any space the motor will fit into... 14" sidewalk bike, 24" Shelby, 26" ?, 24" Western Flyer with Dual exhaust


----------



## Thurman (Sep 18, 2018)

Most of the Whizzers I've had and seen are on Schwinn cantilever frames. I also have a couple on Schwinn DX frames. Sorry, but I would go back at least to Chicago Schwinns to put a Whizzer in.


----------

